# Lafsi Says Hi From India



## cliffatsea

Hi there ,

First of all i must congratulate the site-owner for running this terrific forum 
Its absolutely wonderful , i have already picked up quite a few useful nuggets from the archives and have no words for the joy that the Kidding section here provides me.

I see that most of the members here are from US , so a lot of what i see and read on this forum is different from how we do things here in India, but there's a lot to learn nevertheless.

More of a city boy, I am hardly what u call a goat raiser, 
I have just one female goat ,*LAFSI* who i bought out of an impulse one day from some Gypsies at a shady Delhi slum(hence the name , Love At First Sight ) and now playfully abides here at our farm in Lucknow.

A few days back i had this desire to figure out what breed she is and that led me to stumble across this forum

Turns out she's a *Jamnapari* , co incidentally I later figured out that my HomeTown Etawah is precisely where this breed originates from , So thinking of getting her some mates soon , Hopefully .

I am somewhat in love with her , so cant resist praising her 

Quite Tall, she has a grace that i have hitherto not seen in any goat before, her walk is best described as a trot of a well bred horse and she sprints (a lot) like a gazelle. She also has a talent for figuring out how to cause maximum trouble with simplest of actions  
As you can see














































*and lastly Thanq Austin for ur kind reminders to start posting here .*

.


----------



## sweetgoats

Welcome. So glad you are here. I just love those long ears and those horn. Do you know how old she is? I can tell you love her, letting her eat at your car.


----------



## ThreeHavens

She is stunning! What a gorgeous looking doe, and a lovely name to match! I'm glad she is so well loved! 

Welcome to the Goat Spot!


----------



## cliffatsea

sweetgoats said:


> Welcome. So glad you are here. I just love those long ears and those horn. *Do you know how old she is?* I can tell you love her, letting her eat at your car.


When i got her she was still a kid , looked like 3-4 month old and its been ~ 16 months now , so i'll say about 20 months ,

We have tried having her bred twice now , didnt pick up anything the first time, was too young perhaps, hoping it works the second time , Speculations are on .


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm hoping she's bred for you! It can be tough pin-pointing when they are in standing heat.

I think it's great to have people from different areas of the world joining to share our common love of goats


----------



## nancy d

Welcome Cliffatsea! Your Lafsi is lovely!
We'd like to hear more about how goats are raised there too.


----------



## PiccoloGoat

She is beautiful! I love her big floppy ears


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I love her! I wish they had them in the USA! I would love to breed some of that roman nose into my boers. Along with those lovely ears


----------



## cliffatsea

I read somewhere , perhaps goatspot , that the breed (must be prevalent in US) Nubian descends from the Jamnapari


----------



## pmckracken

What a cool goat!! Looks like a Nubian's alien cousin....you sure that's not the goat the Mayans predicted would return in 2012!!?? lol Welcome!! I have watched a few videos of Indian breeders, they have some wild looking and unique animals. Can't wait to hear and see more!!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm

Welcome ! and lucky you! I so love that breed and would like to get my hands on some!


----------



## MOgoatlady

She is a beauty! I too wish I could have one. Welcome, and I hope to hear more about Lafsi.


----------



## caprine crazy

Welcome!  She sure is a beauty! I love her horns, so unique! And her ears are so long!


----------



## TwistedKat

Beauty!!!


----------



## Erik_L

cliffatsea said:


> I see that most of the members here are from US , so a lot of what i see and read on this forum is different from how we do things here in India, but there's a lot to learn nevertheless.


Welcome!
I am interested to hear/read what methods differ. I learned long ago that when something is done repetively, it doesn't mean that is the correct way, nor the best. Some methods that work in the states might not work there, and vice versa. Please share your methods.

I would buy a goat like Lafsi if I had the opportunity. She's a beauty!

Erik L
Calhoun, TN


----------



## cliffatsea

Erik_L said:


> Welcome!
> I am interested to hear/read what methods differ. I learned long ago that when something is done repetively, it doesn't mean that is the correct way, nor the best. Some methods that work in the states might not work there, and vice versa. Please share your methods.
> 
> I would buy a goat like Lafsi if I had the opportunity. She's a beauty!
> 
> Erik L
> Calhoun, TN


Ohh please dont misunderstand me , I really admire how people in west take such great care of their animals , and wear their profession as a farmer with pride, I wish it was the same here .

Here in India, farmers live on the fringe , for my family owning a farm and having animals ( couple of cows, couple of buffaloes, Lafsi and lots of dogs) is a more of luxury then a means of livelihood, (we are engineers by profession). Real farmers and those who raise cattlle in India wont be found posting on internet forums. . .they have neither the means, the education or the time, Which is sad really .

Lots of methods differ because of the climatic differences, and the scale of economy, Farmers here have small land holdings ,hence concepts like having branded hay would be met with amusement. . . .A lot of it is about the general attitude i guess, to illustrate this . . .while i was going through goatspot , i saw many pictures , but never saw a single animal on leash , Come to India , and find me single "Bakri" (that's Hindi for goat) that is not on leash, and tied to a post , same with cattle , Infact i was feeling quite embarrassed , while taking LAFSI's snaps. Another one . . . here in India its quite common to own a single goat and raise her for milk or meat , where as farmers in west would take care that an animal with strong herding instincts such as goat should not stay alone , Guess they are more of a commodity here then they are in the west. (except perhaps THE COW  )

Take this breed Jamnapaari which Lafsi is , since it originates from my hometown , i did a bit of research on it , and discovered it is one of the most prized breeds , but its nearing extinction in India, 
Why ? because the govt of my state cannot quite figure what its real heritage is, and i dont think its going to change anytime soon .

I think we can learn a lot from farmers in the West (e.g i am already on the lookout for Alfa Alfa seeds , so that i can feed the hay to Lafsi and my cattle , after i read about it on Goatspot) .

That said i m only learning , may be there is more about Indian village methods i need to learn,
i am sure there will some great collective wisdom here too , (5000 year old civilization and all that. . . hehehe)

Will post every interesting thing that stands out on the board, when i come across it.

And Yeah . . . .Thanx for such a warm Welcome everyone


----------



## macihas

Hello everybody!

Goat husbandry we are dealing with our farm. Cheese, yogurt from the milk we produce. We also sell live animals. Alpine goats are. Here, check out our:

http://borsosmajor.yolasite.com


----------



## Squires

cliffatsea said:


> Turns out she's a *Jamnapari* , co incidentally I later figured out that my HomeTown Etawah is precisely where this breed originates from , So thinking of getting her some mates soon , Hopefully .
> 
> I am somewhat in love with her , so cant resist praising her
> 
> Quite Tall, she has a grace that i have hitherto not seen in any goat before, her walk is best described as a trot of a well bred horse and she sprints (a lot) like a gazelle.


Hello!
LAFSI is a beautiful goat! Just look at those ears and that nose! I have seen some American Nubians with noses resembling that, but nothing quite so pronounced. Those ears are incredible!

The Anglo Nubian was created by breeding Indian and African continent breeds - -but especially the Jamnapari -- with local goats in Great Britain. Anglo Nubians were brought to the USA and bred with local goats to create the "Nubian" - -which some people consider a "pure" breed. Goats that did not make it into the registry by a certain time, or are bred up from goats of unknown parentage are registered with one registry as "American Nubians." 

I own a couple of purebred Nubians from a commercial dairy. Unfortunately, the goats were not registered for several generations, so even though they are lovely Nubians, they can only be registered (with ADGA- -American Dairy Goat Association) as "Grades On Appearance." In a few generations, if I keep using Nubian or American Nubian sires, their offspring will be incredibly good looking registered "American Nubians." That is how it goes in the USA. 

Here in the USA, we attempt to breed for long ears -- but the ideal is that the ears can be held forward along the head and will extend at least an inch (? I think) beyond the nose. Obviously we have lost a lot of ear-length and nose shape over the generations. 

On Yahoo there is a list which is for discussing Nubian pedigrees and genetics - -mostly the goats bred in the 20th Century in the USA. As people find old photos of registered Nubians, they post them in that list's files. In one of the files is a copy of a yearbook from a British goat club that discusses the creation of the Anglo Nubian, and has pictures of some of the original goat breeds -- and some original goats -- that went into creating the Anglo Nubian. They mention that a lot of Jamnapari went into the breeding efforts.
:book:
It is so exciting to see a modern Jamnapari doe, and it is exciting to see her eating a car! LOL! Just kidding! 

I get a bit excited when I see my goats get into the tomato plants, but it is not nearly as pleasurable or fun! 

Welcome to the list, and please tell us more about goat-keeping in India whenever you feel like it! And about Jamnapari and about LAFSI. That would be refreshing and so welcome! 
:welcome:


----------



## cliffatsea

pmckracken said:


> What a cool goat!! Looks like a Nubian's alien cousin...*.you sure that's not the goat the Mayans predicted would return in 2012!!??* lol Welcome!! I have watched a few videos of Indian breeders, they have some wild looking and unique animals. Can't wait to hear and see more!!


Ohh she is , and she was quite adamant on destroying the world, Luckily for us we were able to persuade her to drop the plan,

for now she's content destroying my car


----------



## Jodi_berg

Welcome,it was just 1 week ago I stumbled across some info on your goat breed, very unusual indeed,as compared to any other goat breed. I have nigerian dwarfs. You should get her a goat friend she will be overjoyed!


----------



## ThreeHavens

cliffatsea said:


> Ohh she is , and she was quite adamant on destroying the world, Luckily for us we were able to persuade her to drop the plan,
> 
> for now she's content destroying my car


Haha! Sounds like my Patti. She is set on world domination :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

What kind is she..?


----------



## Frosty

What a beauty. Hope she bred for you and if so cannot wait to see what she has.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

emilieanne said:


> What kind is she..?


She's a jamnapari! Aren't they cool?!


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> She's a jamnapari! Aren't they cool?!


Lets get some!! It looks like a wild goat mixed with a Nubian!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I think that Nubians are descendants of the Jamnapari 

Oooh, I'm going to add the Jamnapari to my breed directory! Cliffatsea, would you mind if I used a picture of Lafsi on my website? I'm trying to make a list of the different goat breeds, with pictures


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

emilieanne said:


> Lets get some!! It looks like a wild goat mixed with a Nubian!


They are exceedingly rare. To get one imported to the US would cost tens of thousands of $$.


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> They are exceedingly rare. To get one imported to the US would cost tens of thousands of $$.


Well guys, when I am rich and famous, I will buy you all one!;P lol 
Now to find out what I will be rich and famous for!;D hahaha


----------



## ThreeHavens

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> They are exceedingly rare. To get one imported to the US would cost tens of thousands of $$.


Well ... we can dream :laugh: Maybe someday


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Well ... we can dream :laugh: Maybe someday


Hopefully some day 
Now I'm really wanting one! Are they meat, fiber, work or dairy..? Lol


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Just thought I'd share some pics of jamnapari babies


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Just thought I'd share some pics of jamnapari babies


They have blue eyes!!!! does that mean nigerian dwarfs are descendants also??:0


----------



## emilieanne

cliffatsea said:


> Hi there ,
> 
> First of all i must congratulate the site-owner for running this terrific forum
> Its absolutely wonderful , i have already picked up quite a few useful nuggets from the archives and have no words for the joy that the Kidding section here provides me.
> 
> I see that most of the members here are from US , so a lot of what i see and read on this forum is different from how we do things here in India, but there's a lot to learn nevertheless.
> 
> More of a city boy, I am hardly what u call a goat raiser,
> I have just one female goat ,LAFSI who i bought out of an impulse one day from some Gypsies at a shady Delhi slum(hence the name , Love At First Sight ) and now playfully abides here at our farm in Lucknow.
> 
> A few days back i had this desire to figure out what breed she is and that led me to stumble across this forum
> 
> Turns out she's a Jamnapari , co incidentally I later figured out that my HomeTown Etawah is precisely where this breed originates from , So thinking of getting her some mates soon , Hopefully .
> 
> I am somewhat in love with her , so cant resist praising her
> 
> Quite Tall, she has a grace that i have hitherto not seen in any goat before, her walk is best described as a trot of a well bred horse and she sprints (a lot) like a gazelle. She also has a talent for figuring out how to cause maximum trouble with simplest of actions
> As you can see
> 
> and lastly Thanq Austin for ur kind reminders to start posting here .
> 
> .


Cliffatsea: may I ask what is in the hut behind her in the first picture? It looks cute!


----------



## Erik_L

emilieanne said:


> Cliffatsea: may I ask what is in the hug behind her in the first picture? It looks cute!


I believe she means to ask what is that HUT behind her, not hug. 

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## emilieanne

Erik_L said:


> I believe she means to ask what is that HUT behind her, not hug.
> 
> Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


Lol yes I do!  thanks Erik!!! 
Also, if you know where I could get some jamnapari semen to breed with a Nubian? Haha  I'm determined to get me a cutie pie.


----------



## Squires

emilieanne said:


> Lol yes I do!  thanks Erik!!!
> Also, if you know where I could get some jamnapari semen to breed with a Nubian? Haha  I'm determined to get me a cutie pie.


You know . . . it gets really complicated trying to import goats or semen from other countries into the USA, but Canada has some really good quarantine facilities and goat breeding vets and programs at their universities.
Then, when they have kept their goats quarantined and raised a generation or two of offspring, it becomes possible to import semen from Canada.

I wonder if there are any Jamnapari goats in Canada? onder:

anybody have a clue? Should we open a thread under some other subject line? 
(unfortunately, having just added a fourth breed to my herd, I probably will not be the one to do this -- but I was hoping someone else would try it).


----------



## emilieanne

Squires said:


> You know . . . it gets really complicated trying to import goats or semen from other countries into the USA, but Canada has some really good quarantine facilities and goat breeding vets and programs at their universities.
> Then, when they have kept their goats quarantined and raised a generation or two of offspring, it becomes possible to import semen from Canada.
> 
> I wonder if there are any Jamnapari goats in Canada? onder:
> 
> anybody have a clue? Should we open a thread under some other subject line?
> (unfortunately, having just added a fourth breed to my herd, I probably will not be the one to do this -- but I was hoping someone else would try it).


Let's open a thread!! You wanna do it? lol

And also, it wouldn't be hard for me to get ANYTHING from Canada as I am French Canadian, my whole family lives in Quebec, and I am eligible for dual citizenship. I will text my friend that works at a barn in Canada with goats and ask her.. 
This is amazing!


----------



## emilieanne

Squires said:


> You know . . . it gets really complicated trying to import goats or semen from other countries into the USA, but Canada has some really good quarantine facilities and goat breeding vets and programs at their universities.
> Then, when they have kept their goats quarantined and raised a generation or two of offspring, it becomes possible to import semen from Canada.
> 
> I wonder if there are any Jamnapari goats in Canada? onder:
> 
> anybody have a clue? Should we open a thread under some other subject line?
> (unfortunately, having just added a fourth breed to my herd, I probably will not be the one to do this -- but I was hoping someone else would try it).


Oh and yeah, I'm gunna try it, I have a lady that no doubt would let me breed her Nubian with a jamnapari if I find the semen then ill just breed til I get a girl and breed her with other jamnapari goats til I get an American version of jamnapari goats! I'm determined.
In my herd I only have Nigerians so I'm ready for this!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

emilieanne said:


> Oh and yeah, I'm gunna try it, I have a lady that no doubt would let me breed her Nubian with a jamnapari if I find the semen then ill just breed til I get a girl and breed her with other jamnapari goats til I get an American version of jamnapari goats! I'm determined.
> In my herd I only have Nigerians so I'm ready for this!!


Lol I love your determination. I don't believe there's any semen but if there is, don't be surprised if its $1000 a straw. This isn't going to be easy. There's another thread from years ago that talks about importing jamni's.


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Lol I love your determination. I don't believe there's any semen but if there is, don't be surprised if its $1000 a straw. This isn't going to be easy. There's another thread from years ago that talks about importing jamni's.


Where's that thread..?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

emilieanne said:


> Where's that thread..?


I'll look out for it and comment when I find it.


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I'll look out for it and comment when I find it.


Thanks


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Well, I believe I found something. I don't think that LAFSI is a jamnapari. Google a kamori goat. Jamnaparis don't have horns like LAFSI's. the kamori's have the spiral horns.


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Well, I believe I found something. I don't think that LAFSI is a jamnapari. Google a kamori goat. Jamnaparis don't have horns like LAFSI's. the kamori's have the spiral horns.


I see that! .... Interesting!


----------



## cliffatsea

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Well, I believe I found something. I don't think that LAFSI is a jamnapari. Google a kamori goat. Jamnaparis don't have horns like LAFSI's. the kamori's have the spiral horns.


Sorry everyone, I had been out ,

Yes Hamilton , the twisted horn is not something a pure Jamnapaaris are supposed to have ,

It is one feature because of which i reckon she may have something mixed in her , but i am quite certain she's more a Jamnapari then any other goat , given her other distinguishing features, definitely not a kamori given the people i bought her from .

pure jamnaparis are predominantly white like the specimen pics u posted with straight horns , however other more important distinguishing features such as roman nose , height, ears , and fluffy hind legs mean she's closer to jamnapari then any other breed .


----------



## emilieanne

cliffatsea said:


> Sorry everyone, I had been out ,
> 
> Yes Hamilton , the twisted horn is not something a pure Jamnapaaris are supposed to have ,
> 
> It is one feature because of which i reckon she may have something mixed in her , but i am quite certain she's more a Jamnapari then any other goat , given her other distinguishing features, definitely not a kamori given the people i bought her from .
> 
> pure jamnaparis are predominantly white like the specimen pics u posted with straight horns , however other more important distinguishing features such as roman nose , height, ears , and fluffy hind legs mean she's closer to jamnapari then any other breed .


Cool how many feet talk is lafsi?


----------



## emilieanne

**how many feet tall is lafsi? 

Sorry, autocorrect these days!


----------



## nursehelg

She is absolutely beautiful. I love her long ears.


----------

